

Ask HN: Anti-bias system for the free (unpolitical) web - vezycash

After having read tons of biased articles, I've discovered that:<p>1. I could tell the writers were biased because I've read-up several other articles on the same topic<p>2. Know that many people make important decisions on such reviews and are likely to make the wrong one after reading 1 or a few of such biased articles.<p>3. Some write-ups were not just biased but were flat-out lies, scripted stories or novels. Written to discredit or promote 'something'<p><pre><code>  *We need something to 'manage trust'.
  *a bias rating
  *truthfulness rating
</code></pre>
I believe I'm not the only one that would find such a service useful.<p>I have a few ideas about how it could work.<p>1. Lets say I am reading a page and alarms are going off in my head. I could pick the url and paste them in a site to check the rating of that page.<p>2. A browser extension gives me ratings and allows me to rate too.<p>3. Javascript code that works replicates the basic functions of browser extension
======
johnny22
how does that stop people from rating something as true that confirms their
already existing bias?

~~~
vezycash
honestly, i really don't know. But i've noticed from comments on different
sites that some commenters:

1\. Know those who are biased towards an idea

2\. Know those who frequently invent stories.

Maybe the solution requires AI that's not possible at the moment.

If something can just tell me 'hey if you want an accurate view of topic X
stay clear of Mr Y' or 'Site X has a story fabrication rating or XX' it would
be very useful.

